# KIA Ed Kramer "Kramer"



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

It is with great sadness that I post the news I got today at work regarding my fishing brother/Good Friend/Firefighter.

Kramer was Killed in action in Iraq 6/29/30

He was known here on Pier and Surf as well as other boards as EDWKRM.
PIctures; Kramer Then Jose and Kramer at the point.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Damn sorry to hear that Ryan.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Wow..... Kramer will be missed. Shocking news.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

damn damn damn..


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*How very sad.*

Any who were fortunate enough to know him will miss him. The world is minus one good fisherman and a damn good man.


----------



## spot tail hunter (Sep 27, 2007)

I will miss you brother....I couldnt stand to hang around the house and tell the kids....Love ya man RIP....I will drink one for you


----------



## Kaleb5000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear that I lost 2 buddies while we were in Iraq. I cant think of a more honorable way to go then to lay down your life for your country. Its because of him and all the other men and women that have laid down there lives that we have the freedoms we do. I am great full to him and everyone else that has served their country and paid the ultimate price.


----------



## kyoung490 (May 21, 2007)

*Very sad*

that I never got to fish with this man.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers will be with Kramer's family, friends, and loved ones.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Im new here and didnt know him but hearing of any loss is too much. Very sorry to hear  My thoughts and prayers will be with the family.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Such sad news. I know first hand what his family is going through right now. My thoughts are with you. To his mother and father, where your gold stars proudly. He is a true hero. I will ware mine tomorrow in honor and rememberance of him.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Wow. That is such sad news. My heart and prayers go out to him and his family. He is a true hero in my book.


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

*For some it's hard to relate...*

But I do---I lost two friends in the Viet Nam era. It's tough when you think that there is everything to look forward to and then they're gone at such a young age. Now that I'm retired, I live life to the fullest because you never know.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Condolences to his friends and family.





Jesse


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Best wishes to Ed's friends and family. I'll keep them all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Well, any death in a combat zone is terrible, but when it's this close to home, it really hits hard! My thoughts, prayers and condolences go out to the family. I sure as hell wish he could still be here with us, and out on the beach fishing! DAMN...this SUCKS!


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

thoughts and prayers to his family


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear Ryan!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

If there is a Buxton or Ft Fisher in Heaven....Kramer is there right now.... Rest In Peace. Met him a handful of times and heard about all the great stories from Ryan...

Wow..I'm still choked up.

Ryan, did the rod ever get done?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Nope, I never started on his new rods. I got the blanks at the house. I kind of knew the colors he liked; the ones on the 1502 he got from you. But I was holding off until he came back as he expressed intrest in wanting to learn how to build and help build his new ones too.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Word so far is that he was on patrol with some others and they may have hit an IED.


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Sad news to hear.. Prayers sent to freinds and family


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I am truly sorry Ryan....just plain sucks...........words seem so hollow at times like this.

Bill


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I have heard many stories about Kramer. I have had the pleasure of fishing with him one time. 

I appreciate his service to our country. I will be praying for his family and for you Ryan. I know you 2 were close. I am sorry for the loss. A true hero.

Darin


----------



## rain maker (Nov 23, 2008)

Codolences to Kramers family from ours. Our thoughts and prayers will be with you. RIP SOLDIER.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

A prayer will rise with every tide , and from every grain of sand on the beach where he fished. Sorry for your loss Ryan.


----------



## eb angler (Oct 26, 2005)

He will be in our prayers.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Met him a couple of times at the point and the WRI Tourney. Many laughs were shared. He'll be missed. My prayers are out for his family.


----------



## LONGGONE (Jun 2, 2005)

thoughts and prayers go out to family and friends


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

AL_N_VB said:


> If there is a Buxton or Ft Fisher in Heaven....Kramer is there right now.... Rest In Peace. Met him a handful of times and heard about all the great stories from Ryan.


X2

Had the pleasure to meet and fish with Kramer a couple of times. Damn you just can't believe what life does sometimes. You always felt like you knew him forever when Ryan would tell stories about him. 

Good man we lost. RIP Buddy. Thank you for the service you have done for us. Watch over those SENC guys for us now that you're up there, they need it


----------



## spot tail hunter (Sep 27, 2007)

Ryan and I are getting together for a beer for Kramer on Freeman park. White Chevy truck and blue dodge. Come on..


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear this Ryan. His family will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I guess you cant say enough of how good a man Kramer was. I only met him one day but on that day he helped me get my broken truck off the beach and now he has made the greatest sacrifice for our country.

John


----------



## Rattletrap (Sep 8, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss Ryan. My thoughts and prayers go out to Kramers' family and friends.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Did not know him but had heard about him through you Ryan, aka Firespyder. Since he was a fellow Firegfighter with you, I must assume that he was from the Wilmington area and surely must have fished and walked some of the very sand I have fished and walked at the Fort.

I say as a fitting tribute to a fellow SENC surf fisherman and a true patriot who gave his all for our country and our freedoms, I suggest we petition to change the name of one of the Crossover's at the Fort to something like Krammers Crossover or maybe rename that point with the high tide warning before you get to Crossover 4 to maybe Krammer's Point and we all kick in and pay for a tribute sign.

I never knew you Kramer, but God Speed and here is one for you:beer:


----------



## kyoung490 (May 21, 2007)

Ryan,this is not your brother but your dad.
Wanted to say I'm sorry to hear about your friend Kramer.I remember you all fishing
and having a good time on the beach.I all so remember him being at your house and
shaking his hand the night before he left for his next tour. I know he'll be missed. Pop's


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

Rest in Peace; brother. Working on getting across the pond very soon to lay waste to some of those who kill our brothers. They will not be forgotten.


----------



## dennis_brisson (Jul 2, 2009)

*Kramer*

I was floored when i got the news. we were in IRAQ together in "04".


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

man...a fellow fisherman and brother...condolences


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

rip


----------



## stix11 (Jan 11, 2007)

Ryan,

I hated to hear this. My prayers go out to his family. Fished with him twice and he had the ability to make the trips more enjoyable just with his presence. He will be missed.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

That is horrible news. My prayers go out for him and to his family.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

God Speed Kramer... JAM


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow this is sad. For those of you who never got the chance to fish with Kramer, he was a guy that would make fishing even more fun. He was a great guy and the few times I got to fish with him, he was always a joy to be around. Thoughts and prayers with you and your family. May God take you to a place where you pull 40+ inch drum out one after another.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Again, We thank everyone for all the kind words. We had the Step of for Soldiers Walk this afternoon here in Wilmington for the four soldiers who died. Their families came into town as well for the walk which was nice.


----------



## drum junky (Jan 23, 2008)

Damn sorry to hear that about your friend, and the other troops with him! Didnt know Kramer, but by all the replys here he was a good man and soldier! Condolences to you and his family!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Betcha ya can fill a book with all the Kramer stories. Particualy like the one about the "un-turnable" sea monster or the "heaver in the jetty"....

Ryan... be a good way to provide a nice tribute about Kramer.

BTW.. watched Taking Chance again....with Kevin Bacon returning the fallen soldier back to his parents... Wow.... cried like a little girl


----------



## spot tail hunter (Sep 27, 2007)

Funeral arrangments for Ed Kramer:

Wednesday from 3pm-8pm visitation at Andrews Mortuary Valley Chapel.

Thursday is the funeral at Saint Marks Catholic Church on Eastwood Road at 10 am.

All are encouraged to attend and pay respects to a fallen brother/fellow fisherman and all around hell of a guy.


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

My heartfelt condolesence.

TM62


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

In these times we all need to remember and thank all who have served and given the ultimate sacrifice for our freedoms. Kramer may god be with you and all your fallen brothers. We can never put into words how much you mean to us all.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

God bless him and all our other patriots..... prayers to the family....the R


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Damn sorry to hear that, thoughts and prayers to the family.


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

will be in our prayers ......godspeed


----------



## BigEngine (Jun 1, 2008)

RIP Kramer, and God's peace & blessings on your family. Thank you for your service to your country and for your ultimate sacrifice.


----------

